# أيها المسلم هــذا أنـــا فمن تكــون أنت ؟!!



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

*أنـــا : مواطن مسيحى مصرى ( قبطى )
تحب تعرف يعنى أيه قبطى ؟
قبطي يعني مصري وأصل كلمة مصر هي القبط .
(إيكيبتوس) اللي هي إيجيبت
يعنى مصرى هى قبطى هى ايجيبت 
فأنــــا يطلق عليا قبطى 
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

أنـــا : كتابى هو الكتاب المقدس  ( الأنجيل )
تعرف قال ايه كتابى عن مصر وشعبها ؟
مبارك شعبـــى مصر ( أشعياء 19 : 25 )
ولقد زار السيد المسيح أرض مصر وقدسها
أما أنت فماذا قال إلهك عن مصر ؟ 
ذكرت مصر فى قرأنك خمس مرات ككلمة عادية ليس لها قيمة
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

أنـــا : مسيــــــــــحى 
وقرأنك يا مسلم يؤمن ويقول ان الأسلام جاء بعد المسيحية 
أذن جاء أسلامك والمسيحية موجودة 
أذن جاء اسلامك أرض مصر وكانت توجد بها المسيحية 
وانت تعلم هذا جيدااااا 
أذن فأنا كمسيحى أساس هذه الأرض فهى أرضى من قبلك 
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

أنــــا : أجدادى وأبائى وأخواتى سالت دماهم على أرض مصر وأستشهدوا
على يد أجدادك وأبائك وأخواتك المسلميـــــــن
فتذكر تاريخ أسلامك ..
قال الخليفة العادل عمر بن الخطاب عن أقباط مصر : " يأكلهم المسلمون ما داموا أحياء فإذا هلكنا وهلكوا أكل أبناؤنا أبناؤهم ما بقوا " راجع ما كتبه أبو يوسف المؤرخ وهذه العبارة لم تقال عبثاً لأن خالد بن الوليد سيف الله المسلول قتل إنساناً وقطع رأسه وطبخ عليه وأكل الطبخة .
فهؤلاء هم أجدادك يا مسلم !!
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

أنـــا : بيتى هى كنيستى
التى قمت أنت بحرقها وتدميرها وسرقاتها
فأنا لم أقم فى يوم بهذا الفعل فى مسجدك
فهــــــذا أنا المسيحى !!
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

أنـــا : أوصانى كتابى المقدس وقال 
أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ . ( متى 5 : 44 )
أما أنت فالعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى أظلم هذه تعاليم نبيك 
فمن أنت ؟؟!!

علمت أيها المسلم من أنت ...
أنت من قام بأغتصاب أرضى وقمت بأعمال السلب والنهب بها .
أنت من قام بأعمال الحرق والهدم والسرقة فى الكنائس وقتل المسيحين .
أنت من قال شيخك فى صلاته أقتل .. يتم .. رمل ..
فهل علمـــت من تكون أنت !!!
ولهذا فأنــــــــا أفتخــــــر بكونى قبطى مسيحى 

الموضوع بقلمى Coptic MarMar*​


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2011)

*بمنتهى البساطة نحن ابناء ملك الملوك
اما هم فى افضل حالتهم فهم عبيد للة فقط لم يذقوا بعد حلاوة التنبى بالنعمة الهية
اما فى معظم الحالات فهم اتباع الظلام*


----------



## bob (12 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع جميل جدا كوبتك مرمر
و حتلاقي ناس كتير تيجي تقول ظلمنا و انتم فاهمين غلط و القران و الكعكة الشريفة هههههههههه
في الاخر كل منهم حيقول و لست بفاهم*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

ياااااااارب يفهموا

او بمعنى يعترفوا انهم فاهمين كويس

ررررائع يا مرمر شكرا حبيبتى


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

كلام جميل يا مرمورة 

اول مرة اعرف انك بتعرفي تكتبي

ولا اتعديتي مني 

احنا اقباط ونفتخر اننا اقباط ومعروف مين هما اجدادنا

اجددنا الشهداء والقديسين واغني ناس في مصر واستحملوا واضهطدوا وشافوا كل الويل

ونحن ورثنا منهم المسيحية بلا تعب فلابد لنا من ان نتعب قليلا في هذه البلد كي نستحق ان ننال هذا المجد

شكرا علي موضوعك الجميل واحسن تقييم ليكي


----------



## لدى المسيح (12 مايو 2011)

حضرت عندكم المسلمة : لتقول لكم 

ليكم حق علينا قصرنا فيه معاكم .. ليكوا حق فكل كلمة قلتوها وفكل طلب تطلبوه 

عشان انتوا اتظلمتوا سنين بسببنا .. مع ان الرسول قال من اذى ذمياً فقد اذانى 

وقال ان من اذى ذمياً فانا خصيمه يوم القيامة .. واوصانا بكم خيراً واشاد بأنكم أهل 

ذمة ورحمه .. أنا احبكم .. واحمل عن كل المسلمين الاعتذار لكم 

نحن لا نجبن عن الاعتراف بالحق 

المسيح مقدس لدينا ومنزلته عظيمه .. وكلمة عبد لله عندنا هى تشريف

بالظبط زى ما بتقولوا " خادم للرب " و" راع للكنيسة " لايستكبر احد ان يكون عبداً لله

لا لغيره .. ولا يستحق السجود امامه الا الله وهذه هى العبادة

ولا نستكبر على الله .. ولم ننكر المسيح .. ولم يأمرنا اسلامنا بظلمكم

ما تعرفتم عليه وصدقتموه هو " اسلام مُـختلق " 

اما الاسلام متاح منار لمن اراد ان يعرفه .. .

احترامى لكل اولاد المسيح


----------



## لدى المسيح (12 مايو 2011)

*أيها المسلم هــذا أنـــا فمن تكــون أنت ؟!!* 

" أنا أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك"


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع يا مرمر
تابعى الكتابة طالما كتاباتك حلوة كدة مش بتكتبى ليه ؟




> مع ان الرسول قال من اذى ذمياً فقد اذانى
> 
> وقال ان من اذى ذمياً فانا خصيمه يوم القيامة .. واوصانا بكم خيراً واشاد بأنكم أهل


العلماء قالوا تخريج الحديث ضعيف و منكر و كذب على رسول الله يا اخت نرمين فلا تنسبى له ما يخالف صريح القرآن
لا يمكن ان يقول القرآن "قاتلوا الذين ..." التوبة 29 ثم يقول محمد من اذى ذميا قد اذانى !

ارجو الاطلاع :
*من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى... عن معاملة اهل الذمة*


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا مرمر.

شعر بإحساسك وانتِ تكتبين المقال.
روعة المقال تكمن في صدق الكلمات.

الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *بمنتهى البساطة نحن ابناء ملك الملوك*
> *اما هم فى افضل حالتهم فهم عبيد للة فقط لم يذقوا بعد حلاوة التنبى بالنعمة الهية*
> *اما فى معظم الحالات فهم اتباع الظلام*


* شكرا ليك ياجرجس *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا كوبتك مرمر*
> *و حتلاقي ناس كتير تيجي تقول ظلمنا و انتم فاهمين غلط و القران و الكعكة الشريفة هههههههههه*
> *في الاخر كل منهم حيقول و لست بفاهم*


 
* شكراااااا يابوب *
*حتى الناس اللى بتيجى تقول كده مش بتبان دلوقت خلاص عرفوا نفسهم بقى :mus13:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااااارب يفهموا
> 
> او بمعنى يعترفوا انهم فاهمين كويس
> 
> ررررائع يا مرمر شكرا حبيبتى


 
* شكرا ليكى يا كوينا *
*وميرسى عالتقييم :flowers:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> كلام جميل يا مرمورة
> 
> اول مرة اعرف انك بتعرفي تكتبي
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههه*
*ليه هو انت ماشى تعدى فالناس كده :fun_lol:*
*ميرسى يافندم عالتقييم فى بيتهااااااا :new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> حضرت عندكم المسلمة : لتقول لكم
> 
> ليكم حق علينا قصرنا فيه معاكم .. ليكوا حق فكل كلمة قلتوها وفكل طلب تطلبوه
> 
> ...


 
*أيووووووووووة *
*أحنا مش بنسمع غير كلااااااااااام وبس:t19:*
*لكن فعل مفيش ..!*
* احنا خلاص زهقنا من كلام عاش الهلال مع الصليب *
*وكلنا ايد واحدة والكلام اللى مش بيجيب همه ده*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مرمر
> تابعى الكتابة طالما كتاباتك حلوة كدة مش بتكتبى ليه ؟


 
*فى ساعات يا كريتك *
*بتحس انك موجوع وحزين وحزين ونفسك تطلع اللى جواك *
* اهو بالضبط كده انا كان ده احساسى بعد احداث امبابة *
*وجربت اطلعه فى الكتابة كده *
*ربنا يسهل واجرب تانى بس فى ظروف احسن شوية :fun_oops:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مرمر.
> 
> شعر بإحساسك وانتِ تكتبين المقال.
> روعة المقال تكمن في صدق الكلمات.
> ...


 
*شكرا ليكى يا أمنا الغالية *​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> *أيها المسلم هــذا أنـــا فمن تكــون أنت ؟!!*
> 
> " أنا أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك"


----------



## لدى المسيح (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أيووووووووووة *
> 
> *أحنا مش بنسمع غير كلااااااااااام وبس:t19:*
> *لكن فعل مفيش ..!*
> ...


خلى ردك ايجابى وقولى تحبى نعمل ايه ؟ واحنا بندفع الاعتذار 

والاعتراف تمن لاغلاط غيرنا ..

بدال من تسخيرى منى وتردى ايدى .. طيب قوليلى نعمل ايه 

فالوقت الراهن .. شايفة ايه ؟


----------



## لدى المسيح (15 مايو 2011)

اللى بقوله مش كلام احنا بنحبكم بجد بحكم العشرة واللسان وحبنا للمسيح .. ساعدونا عشان نتواصل 

ونذيب الخلافات دى بقا .. ولو انتوا زهقتوا احنا زهقنا .. تيجوا نسيبها ونمشى نروح لمكان مفيهوش خلافات 

ولا فرقة مابين الاديان 

ولا كل من فينا يقول انا ثابت ومنيش جبان !

طيب اتصرف بشكل ايجابى وخلى الحقيقة 

بقا تبان 

دلوقتى قلولى بكل صراحة 

احنا : أعداء و لا أخوان ؟ !


----------



## Critic (15 مايو 2011)

> اللى بقوله مش كلام احنا بنحبكم بجد بحكم العشرة واللسان وحبنا للمسيح


*انا معنديش ادنى شك فى صدق مشاعرك الراقية الجميلة و ده بسبب فطرتك السمحة*
*لكن تعملى ايه لو اكتشفتى ان القرآن امر نصا بكرهنا و نهى عن مودتنا و ده من ضمن اسباب كره المتدينين لينا و احدى اكبر اسباب البلاء اللى احنا فيه ؟*
*لان الحقد الدفين و الارهاب الفكرى اكيد هيولد تعصب و ارهاب فعلى ...و كل ده شرعى !!!*
*ارجو الاطلاع على تلك المواضيع اذا كانت حقيقة موروثك الدينى تهمك بعيدا عن المشاكل السياسية :*

*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله*
*الولاء و البراء...... (3) لا تعزوهم اذلهم الله و لا تكرموهم و قد اهانهم الله !*
*و اضطروهم الى اضيق الطرق ....*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

هو ارهابى قاتل سفاح


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*جميلة جدآ يا مرمر  *_
_*ربنا يكون معانا ويحافظ على كل ولاده*_​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

كلامك جميل نرمين

وكلامى موجه للاخ الساخر الناقد *Critic

ياريت تخليك فى دينك وملكش دعوة بدينا

انا بشوف مواضعيك كتير وماتسويش بصلة فى زمتى بكل صراحة

كله كلام هراء بالنسبة ليا الاخت نرمين داخلة تعتذر وبتكلم باسلوب جميل

وانت داخل عايز تهنيها فى دينا بس باسلوب محترم ياخى عيب ورب الكون عيب عليك

انت ناقد اة على عينى وراسى اكتب زى اسعاد يونس التى نحترمها كثيرا

وسيبك من مواضعيك اللى ملهاش صنف الللازمة بالنسبة لينا
*


----------



## Critic (15 مايو 2011)

*



ياريت تخليك فى دينك وملكش دعوة بدينا

انا بشوف مواضعيك كتير وماتسويش بصلة فى زمتى بكل صراحة

كله كلام هراء بالنسبة ليا الاخت نرمين داخلة تعتذر وبتكلم باسلوب جميل

وانت داخل عايز تهنيها فى دينا بس باسلوب محترم ياخى عيب ورب الكون عيب عليك

انت ناقد اة على عينى وراسى اكتب زى اسعاد يونس التى نحترمها كثيرا

وسيبك من مواضعيك اللى ملهاش صنف الللازمة بالنسبة لينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**متعصب اوى كدة ليه ؟*
*هاتلى كلمة واحدة فيها اهانة بدل الكلام الفاضى و الهجوم الغير مبرر*
*من كتبكم باخد و بنقل و بقولكم شوفوا دينكم عامل ازاى و نتايج تشريعاتكم ايه*
*مواضيعى ملهاش لازمة و مالوا ده رأيك الشخصى ...و متدخلهاش و محدش اجبرك تقرأ*
*اما امرك غريب و همجى فى اسلوبك !*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> كلامك جميل نرمين
> 
> وكلامى موجه للاخ الساخر الناقد *Critic*
> 
> ...


 
*طيب طالما المواضيع ماتسويش بصلة بالنسبة لجنابك*
*ومالهاش لازمة ليك برضه *
*متعصب أوى وزعلان كده ليييييييه :fun_lol:*
*بصراحة فعلا واضح انها مالهاش اى لازمة بالنسبة لك :new6:*​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه بقى انا همجى 

علشان بدافع عن دينى والله امرك غريب اخى

بتزعل من الشيوخ المتشددين لما يكلموا عن الدين القبطى

ومش عايزنا نزعل لما تكلم عن دينا طيب انى عقل بقول كدا

بجد بلدنا هتفضل زى ماهى وعمرنا ماهنقدم طول مافيه تهجم على الدين مثلك اخى

وشكرا على ردك ووصفى بالهمجى 

وللاخت مرمر انا كلامى مع راجل ومع الاخ نفسه اوك محدش وجهلك كلام اوك *****


----------



## Critic (15 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههههههه بقى انا همجى
> 
> علشان بدافع عن دينى والله امرك غريب اخى
> 
> ...


*انت لو عايز تدافع عن دينك تدخل تناقش فى المواضيع باحترام و تكدب كلام شيوخك اللى انا نقلته*
*اما الهمجية انك تتجه للشخصنة*
*متعيش دور الملاك و انت اللى استخدمت اسلوب غير محترم فى كلامك معايا*
*و بلدنا هتفضل زى ما هى طول ما مصدر التعصب موجود فى الكتب*
*سلام*


----------



## لدى المسيح (15 مايو 2011)

أخواى المصريين ..*كريتيك وحازم* ..

انا لم ار تعدياً من كريتك يا حازم .. بل بدت لى سخرية كاتبة الموضوع تخاطبنى وكأنى انا احدى المسؤليين عن الامن والامان فى مصر!

ولست أمثل القانون هذا لم تكن هى تريد اداركه .. لكن بمنتهى الامانه يا حازم .. الاخ كريتيك شخص أمين 

وغير متعصب ولو كان ..لكان كذلك معى فهو يذكر كيف كنت غير واسعة الافق لاستوعب الاخر وانه مختلفاً وان

 كان اختلافاً جزرياً ..احتوانى لما احتوى مرجعيتى الدينية فهماً

وكذلك أفعل !

أُشفق على من لا يجهل حتى يعلم ..بافتراض حسن النية بانه ليس على دراية كافية بوجهة نظرى

 ومرجعيتى من قبل

وأخيراً ..    لاتجعلوا النقاش يحتد رجاءاً .. فهناك نقاط تقارب كثيييييييييييييييييرة بيننا 

تذيب بفاعلية نقاط الاختلاف !

احترامى 

لكلاكما وأكثر ... .

ومرحباً بك أخى الحبيب *حازم كابو *.. وشكراً على الاشادة .. .


----------



## bob (15 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> كلامك جميل نرمين
> 
> وكلامى موجه للاخ الساخر الناقد *Critic
> 
> ...


*يا استاذ حازم انا مش عارف انت متضايق اوي ليه من كريتيك؟؟؟
علي فكرة هو مش بيجيب حاجه من عنده ده كله من كتبكم و من كلام شيوخكم 
يبقي العيب مش عنده هو ولا ايه رايك؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2011)

*ارفع راسك فوق .... أنت قبطي *​


----------



## Rosetta (15 مايو 2011)

*إرفع راسك فوووق إنت مسيحي إبن ملك الملوك  ​*


----------



## TELLER (16 مايو 2011)

نعم انا المسلم 
انا مخلوق عرف خالقة من عقيدة واحدة وهى الاسلام  لذلك اتعامل مع كل شى فى هذه الدنيا من خلال عقيدتى
--وعندما تقول لى عقيدتى   يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَىٰ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَآئِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوۤاْ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عَندَ ٱللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ
فلا  اكترث بكونى قبطى او رومى او عربى او اصل البلد او اصحاب البلد  لان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم
رغم اننى  من التاريخ ايضا  يمكن ان اثبت انك لا تنتمين لهذه البلد
ولان التاريخ كلام بشر اما العقيدة  فهى كلام الله--- لذلك لا اكترث

-- اما مسالة انك صاحب الارض  لان المسيحية فى مصر قبل الاسلام  فهذا مبدا طابور العيش   من ياتى اولا   ياخذ اولا
وحسب هذا المبدا فانت كمسيحى يسبقك اليهودى والوثنى ووو........
ولان ملكية الارض ليس لها علاقة  بطريقة عبادة الخالق  ولان اكرمكم  عند الله اتقاكم --- فانا لا اكترث

-- نعم عقيدتى لم  تقل مبارك شعبى مصر 
فاى اله هذا  الذى يبارك شعب دون باقى خلقه
فاكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم -- هذا هو العدل الذى هو اساس الملك  -- لذلك لا اكترث

-- نعم عقيدتك تقول احبوا اعدائكم
ورجال الدين يقودون الناس   لقطع الطرق والاعتداء على المارة  وايذاء الناس فى ارزاقهم  ويقولون  المسيح يبارك هذا

هل هذا التناقض  انت------  اقول لك  لا اكترث


----------



## bob (16 مايو 2011)

> -- نعم عقيدتى لم تقل مبارك شعبى مصر
> فاى اله هذا الذى يبارك شعب دون باقى خلقه


*معلش فهمك محدود في الحتة دي لان معناها ان ربنا بيبارك الشعب اللي بيطيعه 
اي كان هذا الشعب *


> -- نعم عقيدتك تقول احبوا اعدائكم
> ورجال الدين يقودون الناس لقطع الطرق والاعتداء على المارة وايذاء الناس فى ارزاقهم ويقولون المسيح يبارك هذ


*معلش بقي كلام فارغ و لا دليل من الواقع دي اوهامك الخاصة*
*الكلام ده تقول لشيوخك اللي بيحرمه السياحة و يدعوا لالغائها طيب و الناس اللي شغاله في السياحة لا مش مشكلة فكر غبي
و اللي بيقولك نقفل مصانع الخمور طيب و الناس اللي شغالين؟؟؟
و الشيوخ اللي بيحرضوا و يسخنوا المسلمين لحرق و قتل الكنايس و المسيحيين ؟
ارحمنا*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (16 مايو 2011)

الاستاذة مرمر 

تحيه من القلب لك

فاقل ما يقال عن موضوعك

انه ابداااع حقيقى 


تحيه اعقلك من انتج الموضوع 


وتحيه لقلمك الذى  سطره 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2011)

> فلا اكترث بكونى قبطى او رومى او عربى او اصل البلد او اصحاب البلد لان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم
> رغم اننى من التاريخ ايضا يمكن ان اثبت انك لا تنتمين لهذه البلد
> ولان التاريخ كلام بشر اما العقيدة فهى كلام الله--- لذلك لا اكترث




*لا أنتمى لهذه البلد من قبلك انت *
*البلدى بلدى يا أخ *
*ولا البيت بيت أبونا ..*
*كمل انت المثل بقى :new2:*​ 




> -- اما مسالة انك صاحب الارض لان المسيحية فى مصر قبل الاسلام فهذا مبدا طابور العيش من ياتى اولا ياخذ اولا
> وحسب هذا المبدا فانت كمسيحى يسبقك اليهودى والوثنى ووو........
> ولان ملكية الارض ليس لها علاقة بطريقة عبادة الخالق ولان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم --- فانا لا اكترث


 
*هههههههه*
*يسلام ..*
*طيب على الأقل مبدأ طابور العيش ده هو كلام دينك *
*الوثنية ثم المسيحية ثم الأسلام *
*لكن انا دينى لا فيه اسلام ولا غيره *
*يبقى المبدأ اللى انت بتقول عليه طابور العيش هو مبدأ دينك انت :t33:*
*يا أخ انا معنى كلامى لو كنت فهمته *
*ان المسيحية موجودة من قبل اسلامك *
*لولا ان جاء عمرو بن العاص ونشر اسلامك بحد السيف *
*ولا كونا سمعنا عن اسلامك ده :t32:*​ 




> -- نعم عقيدتى لم تقل مبارك شعبى مصر
> فاى اله هذا الذى يبارك شعب دون باقى خلقه
> فاكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم -- هذا هو العدل الذى هو اساس الملك -- لذلك لا اكترث


 
*:t33::t33::t33:*
*وللأسف عمر عقيدتك ماهتقول ولا هتبارك حد *​ 


 




> -- نعم عقيدتك تقول احبوا اعدائكم
> ورجال الدين يقودون الناس لقطع الطرق والاعتداء على المارة وايذاء الناس فى ارزاقهم ويقولون المسيح يبارك هذا
> 
> هل هذا التناقض انت------ اقول لك لا اكترث




*أنت بدأت الكلام عن عقيدتى المسيحية *
*ولكن تكلمت بعد ذلك عن اسلامك *
*لان عمر ما رجل الدين فالكنيسة قالنا ..*
*شتت شملهم وفرق جمعهم واقتل اطفالهم ويتم ازواجهتهم *
*( ده اللى انا فكرااااه مانا بسمعها كل يوم جمعة بقى :t33: )*
*وبما انك لا عمرك سمعت عن كاهن كنيسة قال كده *
*يبقى عمرك ماهتعرف تثبت كلامك اللى من تأليفك اللى ذكرته*
*لان مابنى على باطل فهو بـــــاطل :smil12:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> نعم انا المسلم
> انا مخلوق عرف خالقة من عقيدة واحدة وهى الاسلام لذلك اتعامل مع كل شى فى هذه الدنيا من خلال عقيدتى
> --وعندما تقول لى عقيدتى يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَىٰ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَآئِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوۤاْ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عَندَ ٱللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ


 
*حبيت أفكرك ان عقيدتك برضه قالت *
*"قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ" (التوبة 29).
يمكن تكون نسيت دينك وكتابك ولا حاجة :smil12:*
*أى دين ده اللى يأمر أتباعه بالقتل !! :a82:*
*الا اذا كان دين أرهابى مليون فالمية :new2:*​


----------



## TELLER (16 مايو 2011)

*أنت بدأت الكلام عن عقيدتى المسيحية *
*ولكن تكلمت بعد ذلك عن اسلامك *
*لان عمر ما رجل الدين فالكنيسة قالنا ..*
*شتت شملهم وفرق جمعهم واقتل اطفالهم ويتم ازواجهتهم *
*( ده اللى انا فكرااااه مانا بسمعها كل يوم جمعة بقى :t33: )*
*وبما انك لا عمرك سمعت عن كاهن كنيسة قال كده *
*يبقى عمرك ماهتعرف تثبت كلامك اللى من تأليفك اللى ذكرته*
*لان مابنى على باطل فهو بـــــاطل :smil12:*
*---------------------------------*
*مشوار  لغاية ماسبيرو   وتشوفى الكلام ده على ارض الواقع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> وللاخت مرمر انا كلامى مع راجل ومع الاخ نفسه اوك محدش وجهلك كلام اوك***


 
الاخت مرمر صاحبة الموضوع

ولها الحق في الرد علي اي مشاركة داخل مواضعها

وان لم يكن يروق لك الرد فهذا شأنك وحدك و في حالة وجود كلام شخصي مع احد يمكنك مراسلته شخصيا

ولايسمح بالطريقة التهمكية مع المشرفين تم توجيه انذار لك بذلك


----------



## TELLER (16 مايو 2011)

*لا أنتمى لهذه البلد من قبلك انت 
البلدى بلدى يا أخ *
*ولا البيت بيت أبونا ..*
*كمل انت المثل بقى *

*-----------------------------------*
*انت بتؤمنى بالعقيدة  ولا بالتاريخ*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *أنت بدأت الكلام عن عقيدتى المسيحية *
> 
> *ولكن تكلمت بعد ذلك عن اسلامك *
> *لان عمر ما رجل الدين فالكنيسة قالنا ..*
> ...


 
*ياريت صدقنى أقدر أروح ماسبيرو ماكنتش أتأخرت *
*بس اساسا شوف الناس دى عاملة اعتصام بسبب ايه :a82:*
*وارجع لأيام ثورة 25 وكانت موجودة اد ايه اعتصمامات *
*ولا هو أعتصام المسيحين حرام والمسلمين حلال :new2:*
*دى ناس أتقتلت واضربت واتسرقت جوا بلدها وجواه كنيستها *
*أما بقى باقى كلامك انا اتحداك ان فى اب كاهن قال اعملوا كده *
*وبرضه ياريت بلاش تشتيت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *أنت بدأت الكلام عن عقيدتى المسيحية *
> *ولكن تكلمت بعد ذلك عن اسلامك *
> *لان عمر ما رجل الدين فالكنيسة قالنا ..*
> *شتت شملهم وفرق جمعهم واقتل اطفالهم ويتم ازواجهتهم *
> ...



الاخ teller

الكلام الذي يصدر من تجعات عادية تختلف عن الكلام عن يصدر عن رجل دين يخبط في جماعة المؤمنين

وكفي تشتيتا للموضوع


----------



## TELLER (16 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياريت صدقنى أقدر أروح ماسبيرو ماكنتش أتأخرت *
> 
> *بس اساسا شوف الناس دى عاملة اعتصام بسبب ايه :a82:*
> *وارجع لأيام ثورة 25 وكانت موجودة اد ايه اعتصمامات *
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> Coptic MarMar قال:
> 
> 
> > *ياريت صدقنى أقدر أروح ماسبيرو ماكنتش أتأخرت *
> ...


----------



## TELLER (16 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> TELLER قال:
> 
> 
> > *اسفه لتدخلى فى الحوار بس سؤال *
> ...


----------

